# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bitcoin is 17.200 usd 17.11.2020

## Tovarasu

Ppl are preparing for a new bull market the past weeks have been crazy.
PayPal Reaches 85% of Binance.US Volume in First Month
https://cryptobriefing.com/paypal-re...e-first-month/

Another big player $9.3 Billion wants in. Skybridge Capital to buy Bitcoin
https://www.somagnews.com/9-3-billio...uying-bitcoin/

And more check cryptocurrency on reddit

----------

